

HTML to CMS - saoronxxx
http://vemo.me

======
saoronxxx
For a test drive : [http://vemo.me/html2cms](http://vemo.me/html2cms)

------
saoronxxx
This platform will take 70% of valid HTML5 templates and will convert it to a
super easy CMS just like that..

